# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννήσαμε στο ταξί...

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σήμερα επέστρεψα επισήμως από τις διακοπές και σας έχω απρόσμενα νέα. Έλειπα ένα 5ήμερο και είχα αφήσει τα μικρά μου στη μητέρα μου, η οποία τα φρόντιζε πολύ πολύ καλά. Όταν μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο μαζί της από τις 24 του μήνα μου είπε ότι βλέπει ζευγαρώματα. Δεν το θεώρησα πολύ σοβαρό (βλακεία μου), γιατί το έχουν ξανακάνει χωρίς να κάνουν αυγουλάκι μετά. Εχθές που επέστρεψα τα είδα να μπαίνουν και τα δυο στη ταίστρα και τον αρσενικό να τραβάει με μανία το σπάγκο που τους έχω για να παίζουν. Σήμερα έπρεπε να επιστρέψω οπωσδήποτε Αθήνα οπότε τα έβαλα στο κλουβί μεταφοράς που έχω και ξεκινήσαμε. Όταν πλησιάζαμε σπίτι ακούω ένα γκουπ, κοιτάω και βλέπω το αυγουλάκι στο πάτο του κλουβιού. Δυστηχώς δεν το πρόλαβα και έσπασε  :Frown:  Τώρα έχουμε φτάσει σπίτι, φαίνεται λίγο κουρασμένη η μικρή μου αλλά έφαγε, ήπιε νεράκι και καθαρίστηκε οπότε πιστεύω θα συνέλθει σιγά σιγά και από τη γέννα και από το ταξίδι.

Να σημειώσω ότι τις προηγούμενες μέρες είχε ταράξει το σουπιοκόκκαλο και το αυγό από ότι το είδα είχε σκληρό κέλυφος αν και σπασμένο οπότε πιστεύω ότι έχει αρκετό ασβέστιο για να ανταπεξέλθει ο οργανισμός της. Θα πάω να τους πάρω φωλιά και νήμα σε περίπτωση που έρθουν και άλλα αυγά. Ξέρω ότι η εποχή δεν είναι η κατάλληλη καθώς ακόμα κάνει ζέστη, δεν ήμουν καν στο σπίτι όταν άρχισαν τα βατέματα αλλά αφού ξεκίνησαν κάτι τέτοιο οφείλω νομίζω να τους δώσω τα εφόδια για να κάνουν αυτό που εκείνα ξέρουν. 

Επίσης, ανεβάζω δύο φωτογραφίες από τις πρώτες κουτσουλιές μετά το αυγό που έκανε για να μου πείτε αν είναι φυσιολογικές







και το σπασμένο μας αυγουλάκι  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Γεννητουρια στο δρόμο!

Κρίμα το αυγουλάκι. Ναι οι κουτσουλιες ειναι υδαρές πριν και μετά το αυγό.

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν ξέρω (αλλά φαντάζομαι) τι καιρό έχετε στην Αθήνα αλλά εμάς εδώ στα Χανιά απο τις 10 το πρωί ξεπερνάει τους 31 βαθμούς οπότε υπολόγισε τι γίνεται μέχρι τις 5-6 το απόγευμα και δεν θα την έβαζα σε τέτοια διαδικασία την κοπέλα αν ήταν δική μου. γνώμη μου; άσε την να κάνει τα αυγουλάκια που είναι να κάνει στον πάτο ή σε καμιά ταίστρα και παίρνε τα. Κάποια θα σπάσουν κάποια όχι να το ξέρεις. μετά το Σεπτέμβρη εάν θέλεις βάλε τους φωλίτσα που θα έχει δροσίσει...Ξαναλέω αυτό θα έκανα εγώ, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ λυπήθηκα πολύ για το αυγουλάκι που έσπασε και για τον τρόπο που το έκανε η καημενούλα! Ναι Νεκτάριε πιθανόν να έχεις δίκιο για τη ζέστη αλλά πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να το παλέψω γιατί θα τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι κατά την όλη διαδικασία που είναι πιο δροσερά. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά, γιατί με τόσα βατέματα που έγιναν κάποια λογικά θα είναι ένσπορα. Και δεν νομίζω ότι έχω το δικαίωμα να τους πετάξω ένσπορα αυγά. Δεν μου πάει η καρδιά. Να μου πεις χειρότερο δεν είναι να ταλαιπωρείται και εκείνη; Αλλά μπαίνει ο Σεπτέμβρης σιγά σιγά, οπότε μέχρι να αρχίσει να κλωσσάει και να ταίζει δεν θα έχει δροσίσει λίγο ο καιρός;

----------


## xrisam

Είναι λίγο ρίσκο......Δεν είναι μόνο η ζέστη το προβλημα αλλά και η υγεια της μικρούλας με το συκωτί της πρόσφατα. 

Μήπως καταπονηθεί περισσότερο?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το συκώτι της είναι μια χαρά πλέον. Την κοιτάζω συχνά και δεν υπάρχει πια το σημείο που φαινόταν σκούρο. Έχουν περάσει δύο μήνες από τότε που την πήγα στο γιατρό τότε και δεν έχει δείξει ποτέ της άρρωστη, ούτε κάποιο δείγμα ασθένειας στις κουτσουλιές ή στη συμπεριφορά της! Μην με παρεξηγείτε δεν θέλω να φανώ ξεροκέφαλη και να την αφήσω να κλωσσήσει με όποιο κόστος. Απλώς θέλω να πάρω τη σωστή απόφαση και για εκείνη αλλά και για τα πιθανά πουλάκια που μπορεί να κάνει...  ::

----------


## xrisam

Και εγω στην θέση σου δυσκολα θα πέταγα τα αυγουλάκια αν ηταν ενσπορα  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαίρομαι που καταλαβαίνεις το δίλημμα μου. Βατεύονταν επί τέσσερις μέρες τουλάχιστον μια φορά την ημέρα, γιαυτό πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να βγάλει πουλάκια. Εδώ και το αυγό που έκανε και ήξερα ότι έχει σπάσει οπότε και να το πιάσω δεν θα πάθει κάτι, το έπιασα με τρεμάμενα χέρια. Πόσο μάλλον να πάρω τα πιθανόν ένσπορα και μη σπασμένα και να τα πετάξω. Υποθέτω θα δω πως θα εξελιχθεί στην πορεία το θέμα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα επειδή άλλαξε περιβάλλον να μην κάνει άλλα; Ή να τα παρατήσει μόνη της;

----------


## xrisam

Δεν ξέρω Κωνσταντίνα μου, είμαι εντελώς αρχάρια στο θέμα της αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ το ίδιο, η πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή θα είναι αυτή αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα εξελιχθούν όλα ομαλά. Θα περιμένω και από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη τις γνώμες τους!

----------


## olga

Αν τα έχεις μέσα και δεν έχει πολύ ζέστη νομίζω θα είναι καλά, αν και δεν ξέρω πολλά για το είδος αυτό. Πάντως αφού ξεκίνησε να γεννήσει δεν νομίζω να σταματήσει.Και εγώ θα λυπώμουν να τα πετάξω αν ήταν ενσπορα.

----------


## vasilakis13

Σίγουρα οι αλλαγές στο περιβάλλον μπορεί να επηρεάσουν αρνητικά στη διαδιακασία της αναπαραγωγής ,αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσει το πουλάκι. 
Για τι πουλάκια πρόκειται? Zebra finch? 
Κι εγώ πάντως αν ξαναγεννουσε το πουλάκι μπορεί να το άφηνα αφού είναι μέσα στο σπίτι. Με τόσες αλλαγές όμως είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις επιπλοκές (ενώ έξω έβλεπε κάθε μέρα ήλιο μέσα θα βλέπει μια λάμπα για λιγότερες ώρες και με σταθερή ένταση φωτός)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι Βασίλη, zebra finch είναι τα ζουζούνια μου. Γενικώς δεν τα έχω πάντα μέσα ή πάντα έξω. Δηλαδή τη μέρα είναι έξω και όταν είναι να κοιμηθούν τα παίρνω μέσα γιατί φοβάμαι για αρπακτικά και τα λοιπά, οπότε το έχουν συνηθίσει αυτό και δεν τα ενοχλεί καθόλου. Τώρα αν τα βάλω μέσα και τα αφήσω να συνεχίσουν με την αναπαραγωγή θα είναι σε σημείο που υπάρχει παράθυρο και μπαίνει επαρκές φως από τον ήλιο και μόνο το βράδυ δεν θα έχει φως που έτσι και αλλιώς κοιμούνται. Οπότε για να καταλάβεις και μέσα που θα είναι, με το φως του ήλιου θα λειτουργούν. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις μέχρι τώρα απαντήσεις σας, μπορώ να πω ότι με βοηθάτε πολύ! Θα σας ενημερώσω αν κάνει και δεύτερο αυγουλάκι αύριο που λογικά το περιμένω, αφού από το πρώτο βάτεμα μέτρησε ρολόι τέσσερις μέρες και γέννησε. Να ξέρετε ότι αν εξελιχθούν όλα καλά, θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας καθώς θα έχω πάρα πολλές απορίες!

----------


## blackmailer

α και πολύ σημαντικό επίσης εάν αποφασίσεις να την αφήσεις να πάει σε γέννα να μην μετακινείς το κλουβάκι καθόλου!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυτό το έχω υπόψην μου, δεν πρόκειται να το μετακινώ έχω βρει χώρο να το έχω μέσα στο σπίτι που δεν έχει και πολύ κίνηση και ταυτόχρονα μπορώ να τα βλέπω κιόλας από μακριά χωρίς να τα ενοχλώ. Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο, με την υγρασία τι γίνεται; Πρέπει να έχω κάποιο μπωλ με νερό κοντά εκεί ή κάποια πετσέτα βρεγμένη;

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχω γνωμη για το αν ειναι καταλληλη εποχη για Zebra finches για ζευγαρωμα ,αλλα αν τα εχεις σε δροσερο χωρο και δεν πλησιαζει η εποχη πτεροροιας τους ,θα μπορουσες .Εχω ακουσει οτι γεννουν οχι μονο την ανοιξη .... πριν δεκαετιες ειχα για καποιο διαστημα ,αλλα ουτε πηρα ειχα ,ουτε θυμαμαι απο τοτε και πολλα  

σε μια κουτσουλια βλεπω λιγο αιμα που ισως σημαινει οτι ζοριστηκε να το βγαλει .Δωσε να πιει βιταμινες αν εχεις και ηλεκτρολυτες ή αν δεν εχεις τοτε νερο contrex απο μαρκετ 

αν ανοιξεις το σπασμενο αυγουλακι προσεκτικα και βγαλεις φωτο ,ισως καταλαβουμε αν ηταν ενσπορο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από ότι έχω διαβάσει, τα ζεμπράκια μπορούν να γεννούν όλο το χρόνο αν τα αφήσεις αλλά δεν είναι καλό γιατί κουράζονται προφανώς. Η πτερρόροια τους έχει σχεδόν περάσει, όλο το καλοκαίρι έβγαζαν πουπουλάκια και άλλαζαν τα φτεράκια τους. Τώρα δεν βρίσκω πια πούπουλα σχεδόν ποτέ και δεν έχουν αυτές τις άσπρες "βελονίτσες" στο σώμα τους. Από βιταμίνες έχω πολυβιταμίνες απλές και από ηλεκτρολύτες (νομίζω αυτό εννοείς), έχω δεξτρόζη. Πάντως τώρα οι κουτσουλίτσες δεν έχουν κάτι και εκείνη είναι μια χαρά. Της έβαλα να κάνει και μπανάκι και έκανε κανονικά. 

Θα μπορούσα να της βάλω αυγουλάκι για να πάρει λίγο έξτρα ασβέστιο σε περίπτωση που ακολουθήσουν και άλλα αυγά;

----------


## jk21

σαφως πρεπει να εχει αυγο

δεξτροζη ειναι πηγη ενεργειας μονο ,εκτος αν ειναι σε συνδιασμο με ηλεκτρολυτες πχ στο almora plus υπαρχουν και τα δυο 

αν το πουλακι ειναι ζωηρο και οχι εμφανως εξαντλημενο πια ,τοτε ενταξει ειναι και χωρις ηλεκτρολυτες .Δωστου χορταρικα και θα τους παρει απο κει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προς το παρόν εντάξει φαίνεται, έφαγε το αυγουλάκι και τσιμπάει και αρκετό σουπιοκόκκαλο, τώρα έχει πάει να κουρνιάσει βέβαια σιγά σιγά. Σε λίγο θα βγάλω και τη φωτογραφία του αυγού που μου ζήτησες ανοιγμένο μήπως και καταλάβετε αν ήταν ένσπορο  :winky:  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λοιπόν, ορίστε το αυγό ανοιγμένο όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα, δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε κάτι τόσο νωρίς βέβαια. 




επίσης τώρα που έχει κουρνιάσει και κοιμάται, η ουρίτσα της έχει μια κλίση προς τα κάτω, σαν καμπύλη περίπου, αν είναι ακόμα έτσι αύριο θα το φωτογραφήσω και αυτό.

----------


## koukoulis

Κωνσταντίνα, μια και θα τα έχεις μέσα στο σπιτι, ψάξε λιγάκι να βρεις ποσες ώρες έχει ηλιοφάνεια όσο έχουν τους νεοσσούς και τους ταΐζουν ώστε να αφήνεις το φως ανοιχτό, και να τρέφονται τα πουλάκια σωστά.

----------


## jk21

εκεινο που φαινεται σαν λευκο ,ειναι κατι σαν κυκλακι πανω στο αυγο ή ειναι η λαμψη του φλας;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φλας δεν είχε η κάμερα όταν το έβγαλα αλλά πρέπει να είναι το φως έτσι όπως το συγκρίνω με το αυγό που έχω μπροστά μου. Ναι Γιάννη θα το ψάξω, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη σκέψη!

Επίσης, αυτό που είπα για τη καμπύλη που κάνει η ουρίτσα της έχετε καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λοιπον, δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα παραπανω μονο "σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για το ζευγαρακι σου" και οτι αυτο το θηλυκο πουλακι που εχεις μας εχει *τρελανει* ειναι φοβερη..τι να πω να την χαιρεσαι και μην αγχωνεσαι καθολου!!ΟΟΟλα καλα θα πανε!!Εγω θα σου ελεγα να μην τα βαλεις να γεννησουν...βαλε χωρισμα και αφησε την να κανει οτι κανει μεχρι που θα σταματησει..πιστευω οτι θα ταλαιπωριθει με τις ζεστες....και τωρα τα πουλακια πρεπει να παιρνουν δυναμη!!!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα να δεις πως με έχει τρελάνει η μικρή Μάριε, ειδικά με το σημερινό που μου γέννησε έτσι μέσα στο ταξί τα είδα όλα νομίζω...Και μόλις σταματήσαμε και βγήκαμε πήγε και κάθισε δίπλα στο αυγό η γλυκιά μου. Τι να πω, βλέποντας και κάνοντας έτσι που τα καταφέραμε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παρατηρώ στο αυγουλάκι το σπασμένο, ότι ο "κρόκος" αν το γυρίσω στο πλάι έχει ένα φουσκωματάκι- καρουμπαλάκι. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ήταν ένσπορο;

----------


## jk21

αν ειδες κατι τετοιο 




ειναι ενσπορο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι κάτι τέτοιο δεν είδα, απλώς φουσκωμένο είναι..Τέλος πάντων, αρκετά σας ταλαιπώρησα με τις απορίες και τους προβληματισμούς μου. Θα δω αύριο πως θα είναι όταν ξυπνήσει και αν θα κάνει άλλο αυγό και θα σας ενημερώσω. Σας ευχαριστώ που για ακόμα μια φορά είσασταν εδώ και με συμβουλεύσατε..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γέννησε και άλλο πριν 5 λεπτά περίπου, ήμουν μπροστά, της είχα βάλει μπανιερίτσα για να δροσιστεί, έκανε μπάνιο και αμέσως μετά γέννησε. Δυστυχώς και αυτό πήγε στον πάτο και έσπασε  :sad: 
Τους έχω βάλει φωλιά και νήμα αλλά μάλλον την φοβούνται, σήμερα άρχισαν λίγο να πλησιάζουν αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να τη χτίσουν μέχρι να ξαναγεννήσει για να μην πάθουν κάτι τα επόμενα. Δεν φάνηκε να ζορίζεται πολύ για αυτό, σε 1 λεπτό το είχε βγάλει με 3-4 σπρωξιές, περιμένω να δω τις πρώτες της κουτσουλιές για να δω αν έχει αίμα.
Τώρα φαίνεται λίγο κουρασμένη (όπως και εχθές αμέσως μόλις το έβγαλε) αλλά πιστεύω θα συνέλθει. Αυτό που προέχει για μένα πλέον είναι να το ξεπεράσει όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται, ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό. Φοβάμαι μην μου πάθει κάτι το γλυκό μου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα, βάλε αν θες λίγο νήμα στην φωλιά για να τα παρακινήσεις να συνεχίσουν μόνα τους. Τα ζεμπράκια είναι πουλιά που αναπαράγονται όλο το χρόνο, βέβαια με ένα όριο πάντα. Πιστεύω πως και τώρα, αν έχουν περάσει πτερόρροια είναι κατάλληλη εποχή, αφού θα υποχωρεί η ζέστη και θα δροσίσει ο καιρός. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα τα αφήσεις να συνεχίσουν μέχρι το καταχείμωνο... !!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα δεν έχουν μπει και καθόλου μέσα, η μόνη βελτίωση είναι ότι κοπανάνε το ράμφος τους πάνω σαν να το επεξεργάζονται και η μικρή πάτησε μια φορά στην πατήθρα που έχει απ'έξω η φωλίτσα. Θα κάνω αυτό που λες και ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μπουν, αλλιώς δεν πειράζει αρκεί να ανταπεξέλθει στη γέννα και να το ξεπεράσει. Ήδη είναι λίγο καλύτερα και από ότι είδα δεν έχει κάνει κουτσουλιά με αίμα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρέπει να την συνηθίσουν. Είναι κάτι άγνωστο. Όπως στα παπαγαλάκια πρέπει να αφήνουμε κάποιο παιχνίδι έξω από το κλουβί στο οπτικό πεδίο του παπαγάλου για μία δύο μέρες έτσι ώστε να μην το φοβάται, το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με τα ζεμπράκια. Είναι φοβητσιάρικα!!  :Happy: 
Θα την μάθουν μην στεναχωριέσαι!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτό να μου πεις, δεύτερη μέρα την έχουν μέσα, πότε να προλάβουν τα καημένα να τη μάθουν! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και άλλο ένα αυγουλάκι σήμερα, αυτή τη φορά άθικτο γεννημένο πάνω σε βαμβάκι, οπότε δεν το αφαίρεσα. Ίσως το σπάσουν μόνα τους βέβαια γιατί είναι και ατσούμπαλα. *Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν πρέπει να βάζω κάθε μέρα που γεννάει βραστό αυγό για να τρώει*. Μέχρι τώρα της βάζω μισό αυγό και τρώει όσο θέλει μετά από κάθε γέννα (και εκείνη και τσιμπάει και ο αρσενικός λίγο).

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι ναι, αυγό με τσόφλι πρέπει να παρέχεται καθημερινά. Μάζευε τα αυγά έως ότου στρώσουν την φωλιά και έπειτα πρόσθεσε όσα πήρες και άσε την να γεννήσει εκεί όσα της μένουν. Αν δεν την χτίσει, απλά πέταξε τα αυγά, κάνε πιο φτωχή διατροφή -π.χ δύο φορές ή και μία την εβδομάδα αυγό, χορταρικά τρεις φορές κ.α-! Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να ελαττώσεις και το ημερήσιο φως, μέχρι να γίνει από μόνο του σε λίγους μήνες!!  :Happy: 

Τελικά τι γίνεται με την φωλιά;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με τη φωλίτσα πάμε αργά αργά. Ανεβαίνουμε που και που στην πατήθρα, κοιτάμε και λίγο μέσα τι "παίζει" και κοπανάμε και το ράμφος μας δίπλα στο άνοιγμα. Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχουν μπει. Προς το παρόν θα αφήσω το αυγό να δω τι θα κάνουν και πόσα θα κάνουν (φοβάμαι και να το πιάσω μην κάνω καμιά βλακεία, ένα κατάφερε να κάνει άθικτο και να της το σπάσω εγώ; ) και αναλόγως βλέπω. Βασικά πιο πολύ παρατηρητής το παίζω αυτή τη στιγμή, μόνα τους με "οδηγούν" όπως εκείνα θέλουν, αυτή την αίσθηση μου δίνουν.

Σε περίπτωση που στρώσουν ανοικτή φωλιά και όχι κλειστού τύπου που τους έχω μέσα, πειράζει; Και πάλι δεν μπορούν να κλωσήσουν κανονικά αν θέλουν; Επίσης, είναι πιθανόν να μείνει στα τρία αυγά (2 που έσπασαν και 1 το σημερινό) και να μην κάνει άλλα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, σε όποια και να κάνει πιστεύω τους βολεύει. Απλά η ανοιχτή φωλιά μπορεί να τα κάνει να αισθάνονται ανασφάλεια, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με την κλειστού τύπου. Τα ζεμπράκια είναι πολύ μα πολύ βολικά. Ό,τι και να βρουν, θα γεννήσουν!! Εδώ κάνουν αυγά στις ταΐστρες!!

Μπορεί να μείνουν στα τρία, αλλά μπορεί να κάνουν και παραπάνω.. μέχρι 6 περίπου!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι το παρατήρησα ότι είναι βολικά όταν τη μέρα πριν γεννήσει το πρώτο αυγό έμπαιναν και τα δύο σε μια ανοιχτή ταίστρα (από αυτές που έχουν οι ζευγαρώστρες τις διαφανείς), που είχε βάλει η μητέρα μου σποράκια για να τρώνε όσο έλειπα εγώ (φοβόταν να ανοίξει τη πόρτα γιατί αν έφευγαν.... :Mad0054: ). Βασικά εκεί το έχει γεννήσει και τώρα απλώς είχα αντικαταστήσει τη τροφή με βαμβάκι και για να είναι μαλακό αλλά και γιατί έτρωγαν από εκεί την ώρα που κάθονταν (ότι τους βολεύει! ). Πάντως αν πάει και κλωσήσει τελικά εκεί μέσα πιστεύω χωράνε, είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο! 
Προς το παρόν κοιμάται ακόμα σε κλαρί οπότε ή περιμένουμε και άλλο αύριο ή δεν έχει το ένστικτο να πάει να κάτσει πάνω.  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ένστικτο το έχει και συνήθως κάθονται μετά το τρίτο αυγό. Αυτό δεν συνέβη στην δική στην δική, σου, αφού πολύ απλά δεν έχει φωλιά και τρία αυγά. Όταν την χτίσει και γεννήσει εκεί, τότε προσθέτεις το απογευματάκι προς βραδάκι και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και ναι λοιπόν! Σήμερα έφυγα από το πρωί και άφησα το κλουβί με άπειρο βαμβάκι και νήματα πεταμένα γύρω γύρω, γύρισα τώρα και ήταν πεντακάθαρο και η μικρή σαν να μου φάνηκε να βγαίνει από τη φωλιά! Πάω και εγώ και ρίχνω μια κλεφτή ματιά (δεν ήθελα να τα ενοχλήσω παραπάνω) και βλέπω ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει και τη φτιάχνουν!!! Τους έκλεισα και τη πόρτα του δωματίου για να μην ενοχληθούν και σταματήσουν και ότι θέλω να δω κοιτάω από την κλειδαρότρυπα! xD 

Βέβαια τώρα το ένα αυγό έχει μείνει μόνο του χωρίς βαμβάκι ή τίποτα άλλο, αν δω ότι γεννάει κανένα άλλο μέσα στη φωλιά θα το βάλω και εκείνο εκεί μαζί με το άλλο (αν κάνει)!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα. Το επόμενο, λογικά, θα το γεννήσει στην φωλιά μέσα. Μέχρι αύριο θα την έχει έτοιμη. Δώσε νήμα και βαμβάκι όσο θέλει, μέχρι να κάνει το επόμενο αυγό. Όταν το κάνει, μην δώσεις άλλο -εφόσον είναι σχετικά έτοιμη η φωλιά-, γιατί υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να σκεπάσει το αυγό στην προσπάθεια να προσθέσει κι άλλο νήμα. Αν είναι μισοχτισμένη -δεν έχει δηλ. σχήμα η φωλιά, τότε πάρε το αυγό και άσε την να την τελειώσει.. αν και δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται, θα βολευτεί με το υλικό που της έχεις ήδη δώσει.

Με το καλό και οι νεοσσοί!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μακάρι να το γεννήσει στη φωλίτσα, τόσα της έχουν σπάσει της καημένης και εκείνη ακόμα προσπαθεί, ας το κάνει εκεί τουλάχιστον! Προς το παρόν από όσο είδα μέσα δεν έχει κάνει άλλο αυγουλάκι, (βέβαια και εχθές άργησε δεν το κάνει πάντα αμέσως 24 ώρες μετά). Η φωλίτσα έχει στη μέση κάτω τσόχα που τους είχα βάλει εγώ και γύρω γύρω έχουν κάνει ένα "κύκλο" όχι πολύ πυκνό από νήμα και βαμβάκι. Οπότε θα τους βάλω και άλλο λίγο βαμβάκι γιατί από ότι φαίνεται το τιμούν ιδιαιτέρως!

Μπανάκι να τους βάζω να κάνουν κανονικά;

----------


## Efthimis98

Προς το παρόν ναι, με το κάνει αυγό ή τέλος πάντων υπάρχουν αυγά στο κλουβί όχι!! Αύριο το πολύ, θα την έχουν τελειώσει... ο κύκλος πρέπει να είναι πυκνός και όχι αραιός. Δώσε νήμα και βαμβάκι σε αφθονία και όσο χρησιμοποιήσουν!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

Έχουμε νέο αυγουλάκι; τι γίνεται με τη μικρή; η φωλίτσα τελείωσε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η φωλίτσα είναι στο ίδιο στάδιο με εχθές νομίζω, κοιμήθηκαν μέσα το βράδυ και τα δύο βέβαια!
Καινούργιο αυγουλάκι λίγο που άνοιξα τη φωλιά δεν είδα (Δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε και να μην το είδα εγώ γιατί δεν είναι τόσο πυκνή), και δυστυχώς το ένα αυγό που είχε γεννήσει μέσα στο βαμβάκι το βρήκα σπασμένο σήμερα (ίσως έσπασε εχθές που πήραν όλο το βαμβάκι από εκεί για να το βάλουν στη φωλιά τους.
Η μικρή είναι μια χαρούλα πάντως πράγμα που με χαροποιεί ιδιαιτέρως και με ανακουφίζει! 

Τώρα όμως αναρωτιέμαι αν θα κάνει και άλλο αυγό ή αν μείναμε στα τρία; Το τελευταίο το έκανε 30/8, υπάρχει περίπτωση να αργεί απλά;

(Τώρα που τα χαζεύω από μακριά χωρίς να με βλέπουν, παρατηρώ ότι ο αρσενικός συνεχίζει να χτίζει τη φωλιά!)

----------


## blackmailer

με την λίγη πείρα που διαθέτω νομίζω πως αφού δεν έκανε και εχτές θα μείνει εκεί. Πάντα κάνουν καθημερινά όσα αυγά είναι να κάνουν...ακόμα και τις φορές που δεν είχα καταφέρει να τα ζεστάνουν ή να τα βγάλουν τα δικά μου (για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους που έφταιγα κυρίως εγώ) τα αυγουλάκια έρχονταν κάθε μέρα και μάλιστα απο νωρίς το πρωί. Κάθε φορά θυμάμαι μόλις ξυπνούσα έλεγχα τη φωλιά και είχε ήδη γεννήσει...δεν πειράζει μην αγχώνεσαι, έχεις καιρό μπροστά σου να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις. τώρα εάν δεν κάνει και σήμερα για καμιά βδομάδα κόψε εντελώς το αυγό που δίνεις να ηρεμήσουν και να μην σκέφτονται συνέχεια το σεξ!

----------


## xrisam

Πωπώ τι άντρας, χτίζει τη φωλίτσα και την προσέχει! :Happy0159:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα πάλι, όσες φορές γέννησε τα έκανε σε άσχετες ώρες και δεν τηρούσε αυστηρά το 24ώρο. Δηλαδή το πρώτο το έκανε γύρω στις 10:30, μετά την άλλη μέρα 12:30 και την άλλη γύρω στις 17:30. Αλλά και εγώ πιστεύω πως καθυστέρησε αρκετά για να πεις ότι θα βγάλει κι άλλο! Πάντως τη φωλίτσα τους τη φτιάχνουν από την ώρα που ξύπνησαν με το νήμα. Και πάει ο αρσενικός το βάζει στη φωλιά και μετά μπαίνει η τσούπρα και επιθεωρεί  ::  Θα περιμένω για λίγο να δω τι θα κάνουν την υπόλοιπη ημέρα και αναλόγως πράττω!

----------


## blackmailer

κοίταξε σίγουρα όσο υπάρχει φωλιά στο κλουβί θα τα ξεσηκώνει και θα τους ξυπνάει το ένστικτο της αναπαραγωγής!!! τώρα εάν θέλεις όντως να προχωρήσουν μπορείς να την αφήσεις. διαφορετικά καλό θα ήταν να την βγάλεις και να τα αφήσεις να περάσουν ένα ήρεμο φθινόπωρο-καλοκαίρι...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, τη φωλίτσα δεν πρόλαβα να τους την αφαιρέσω καθώς μόλις την τελείωσαν, άρχισαν πάλι τα βατέματα. Σήμερα λοιπόν, βρήκα ένα αυγό στη φωλίτσα το οποίο μου φαίνεται εντάξει και όχι σπασμένο. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως πάντα κάποιο από τα δύο ζουζούνια μου θα είναι μέσα στη φωλιά και λογικά πάνω στο αυγό. Είναι δυνατόν να κλωσσάνε από το πρώτο κιόλας; Υπάρχει στο κλουβί καινούργιο σουπιοκόκκαλο το οποίο το τελειώνει πάλι η τσούπρα και εναλλαγή λαχανικών και αυγού, σταθερό σημείο στο κλουβί και ησυχία καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

----------


## blackmailer

το ότι είναι μέσα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι κλωσσάνε κιόλας...το πιο πιθανόν, ειδικά εάν πετυχαίνεις πιο συχνά τον αρσενικό είναι να κάνει τις τελευταίες τροποποιήσεις στη διαμόρφωση της φωλιάς. να φανταστώ μόλις σε παίρνει χαμπάρι βγαίνει σφαίρα έξω; αν ναι...τότε δεν πυρώνουν ακόμα. όταν πυρώνουν δεν πετάγονται αμέσως έξω!! μια χαρά πάντως οι εξελίξεις σου...το αυγό πότε το κάναμε; το πρωί; αν ναι...τότε περιμένεις να δεις και αύριο το πρωί αν έχεις αυγό οπότε είμαστε σε καλό στάδιο!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα έλεγα ότι πετυχαίνω και τους δύο σε ίσο βαθμό, με τη θηλυκή λίγο περισσότερο. Αλλά ναι, όταν με βλέπει βγαίνει. Αυτό δεν ήξερα βασικά, αν για να κλωσσήσει απαιτείται κάτι παραπάνω από το απλά να κάθονται  :Icon Embarassed:   Ναι το βρήκα το πρωί, που πήγα να βάλω φρέσκο νερό και φαγητό και να τα καθαρίσω!! Πολύ χαίρομαι που αυτή τη φορά το γέννησε στο σωστό μέρος και είναι σώο και αβλαβές.

----------


## blackmailer

θα δεις όταν ξεκινήσουν να κλωσσούν θα είναι μόνιμα μέσα η θηλυκιά, θα βγαίνει μόνο εάν πλησιάσεις πολύ στο κλουβί εσύ είτε για να πάει να φάει οπότε και θα μπαίνει ο αρσενικός.
Να μην ανησυχείς πλέον για σπασμένα αυγά αφού θα τα γεννάει εντός φωλιάς. τα αυγά έως τώρα έσπαγαν γιατί δεν τα έκανε σε μαλακό έδαφος και έτσι μόλις άγγιζαν πχ τον πάτο του κλουβιού ράγιζαν και έσπαγαν!!! είναι πολύ εύθραυστα!! καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι...όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, όχι για να ικανοποιηθώ εγώ, αλλά γιατί βλέπω πόσο χρόνο έχουν αφιερώσει τα μικρά μου να φτιάξουν τη φωλίτσα και να κάνουν αυγουλάκια. 

Πάντως μόλις τελειώσει και αυτό το κύκλο των αυγών, (με όποια έκβαση και να έχει), θα βάλω χώρισμα για λίγο για να ξεκουραστούν σίγουρα και τα δύο. Δεν πρέπει να κάνουν και τρίτη προσπάθεια αμέσως!

----------


## blackmailer

λογικά αυτή τώρα είναι η συνέχεια της πρώτης αφού λόγω του στρες της μεταφοράς και της μετακόμισης διακόπηκε βίαια η ηρεμία και ο σωστός κύκλος!!! εάν πάντως δουν μείωση του φωτός κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας θα καταλάβουν μόνα τους ότι έρχεται χειμώνας και αφού δεν θα έχουν και φωλιά δεν θα πάνε σε άλλη αναπαραγωγή. μην ξεχνάς ότι καταλαβαίνουν και αυτά κάποια πράγματα, αφού και στη φύση που είναι ελεύθερα δεν γεννάνε 10 φορές...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προφανώς και κατανοούν κάποια πράγματα και μόνα τους, εκείνα γνωρίζουν τη φύση τους και τις ανάγκες τους περισσότερο από τον καθένα μας εξάλλου! Απλά θέλω και εγώ να κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου προκειμένου να είναι υγιή και δυνατά για το χειμώνα!  :Happy0062:

----------


## blackmailer

> Προφανώς και κατανοούν κάποια πράγματα και μόνα τους, εκείνα γνωρίζουν τη φύση τους και τις ανάγκες τους περισσότερο από τον καθένα μας εξάλλου! Απλά θέλω και εγώ να κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου προκειμένου να είναι υγιή και δυνατά για το χειμώνα!


και πολύ καλά κάνεις...χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άτομα (και μάλιστα πολλά απο όσο βλέπω εδώ μέσα) που θέλουν το καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια τους!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και ναι λοιπόν! Δύο τα αυγουλάκια στη φωλίτσα σήμερα, το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο  :Love0033: , πάλι το πρωί το βρήκα όπως μου είπε ο Νεκτάριος!

----------


## xrisam

Τέλεια νέα!!!!!!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## blackmailer

Τέλειααααα...πάμε για το 3ο λοιπόν αύριο!!! πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!! (εννοείται τώρα δεν δίνεις άλλο υλικό για χτισιμο φωλιάς μιας και μπορεί να σκεπαστούν τα αυγά ε...) καλη αρχή εύχομαι στις αναπαραγωγές!!! και όλα να είναι ένσπορα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι, ναι δεν έχω δώσει άλλο υλικό γιατί ενώ στο κάτω μέρος ήταν οκ, πάνω είχαν αρχίσει να καλύπτουν όλο το ταβάνι και σε λίγο δεν θα μπορούσα να δω μέσα αν σήκωνα το καπάκι!   ::  Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με την υγρασία; Κάπου είχα διαβάσει για μπολ με νερό ή κάτι αντίστοιχο;  ::

----------


## blackmailer

χμ....εγώ δεν τους είχα κάνει κάτι. εάν θέλεις μπορείς μετά τις 10 μέρες κλωσσήματος να βρέχεις μια πετσέτα και να την έχεις κοντά στη φωλιά κρεμασμένη. όχι όμως πάνω στο κλουβί γιατί ίσως στρεσσαριστούν απο την αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος και αφήσουν τα αυγά!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τελικά κάναμε άλλο ένα αυγουλάκι εχθές και μείναμε στα τρία. Σήμερα δεν έκανε κάποιο οπότε πιστεύω δεν θα κάνει άλλο! Από το πρωί είναι πάντα κάποιο από τα δύο μικρά μου μέσα και κλωσσάει. Ακόμα και ο αρσενικός μπαίνει μέσα για να αφήσει τη "σύζυγο" να πάει να φάει και να ξεπιαστεί! Μέχρι τώρα πάντως, αν και νωρίς στην όλη διαδικασία, κάνουν και τα δυο εκπληκτική δουλειά!

----------


## blackmailer

Μακάρι όλα να σου πάνε καλά...μέτρα λοιπόν μέρες απο σήμερα για να ξέρεις πότε να περιμένεις τα μικρά εάν τα αυγά είναι ενσπορα!!! καλή τύχη και υπομονή....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου Νεκτάριε και για τις ευχές, ελπίζω να σας δείξω τα πρώτα μου μικράκια σε λίγο καιρό!! Ναι έχω υπολογίσει περίπου στις 19 του μήνα (βέβαια δεν είναι τόσο ακριβές πάντα, γιατί μπορεί να τα κλωσσούσε και από εχθές, μπορεί και όχι  ::  ).

----------


## blackmailer

κων/να όλα καλά με το ζευγαράκι; κλωσσάμε κανονικά;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα μια χαρούλα προς το παρόν! Πάντα ο ένας από τους δύο είναι μέσα στη φωλιά, συνήθως η θηλυκή και όταν θέλει να φάει, μπαίνει ο αρσενικός!! Μια χαρά τα πάνε τα μικρά μου, εγώ τα ενοχλώ μόνο για νερό, φαγητό και καθαριότητα, κατά τα άλλα έχουν την ησυχία τους όλη τη μέρα. Άσε που ο αρσενικός μου φαίνεται πιο χαρούμενος αυτές τις μέρες. Όλη μέρα τον ακούω να κελαηδάει, όχι απλά τα συνεχόμενα μπιπ-μπιπ που κάνουν, αλλά το κανονικό κελάηδισμα.   :Happy0062:

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ ωραία!! ααα και προσοχή...μέχρι να τα τελειώσει με το πύρωμα μην τα πολυκαθαρίζεις και ξεσηκωθούν!!! εγώ ας πούμε τα είχα αφήσει και για 2,5 βδομάδες μόνο νερό και φαγητό τους έβαζα... επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά της μικρής σου και ίσως είναι πιο νευρική!!! καλημέρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι προσέχω, δεν τα πολυενοχλώ για καθάρισμα. Βασικά παρατηρώ ότι δεν λερώνουν τόσο, όσο συνήθως  :Icon Rolleyes:  Πάντως όποτε πάω να αλλάξω το νερό, και σήμερα που πήγα, η μικρή δεν κουνήθηκε από μέσα  :Happy0062:

----------


## blackmailer

Super!!!  :Party0024:

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε Κωνσταντίνα, με το καλό να δεις μικρά!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μακάρι παιδιά, μακάρι!! Νομίζω θα είναι η πιο απίστευτη στιγμή της ζωής μου να δω μικρά από τα μικρά μου!!  :Love0034:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα παιδιά μου!!! Καλημέρα σύντροφοι χομπίστες και συμφοφουρίστες (καλά το λέω αυτό;; )  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Με μεγάλη χαρά σας ανακοινώνω τη γέννηση του πρώτου μικρού σπόρου μου (γιατί πιο μεγάλο από σπόρος δεν είναι)  :Jumping0045: 

Πήγα σήμερα ως συνήθως να αλλάξω νερά και μιας και η τσούπρα ήταν έξω για να φάει και μέσα ήταν ο μπαμπάς  είπα να περιμένω την "αλλαγή βάρδιας" για να ρίξω μια ματιά μέσα στη φωλίτσα. Μόνο που αντί για τρία αυγουλάκια, είδα δύο και ένα σπόρο με δύο τούφες για πούπουλα.   :Love0034:  Μέσα στη χαρά μου δεν είδα αν είναι οκ και έτρεχα με τις ποτίστρες στο χέρι να πω στη μητέρα μου ότι έχουμε πουλάκι, καθώς μοιραζόταν την ίδια αγωνία με εμένα αυτές τις ημέρες. Τελικά ξαναπήγα στη φωλιά για να βάλω πάλι τα νερά τους στη θέση τους και το είδα να κουνιέται και να σηκώνει το κεφαλάκι του προς τα πάνω και να το κουνάει πέρα δώθε. 

Παιδιά δεν περιγράφεται το συναίσθημα, όσοι το έχετε ζήσει ξέρετε, φανταζόμουν πολλές φορές πως θα ήταν αλλά το ότι το έζησα, τι να πω...Ευχαριστώ το Θεό που έδωσε ζωή σε αυτή τη ψυχούλα και θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου για να κλαρώσει επιτυχώς!! Το αγαπάω ήδη το σποράκι  :Love0034: 

Τώρα, σε πιο πρακτικές ερωτήσεις (τα έχω διαβάσει αλλά τα ξαναρωτάω για να είμαι σίγουρη), αυγουλάκι κάθε μέρα για να το ταΐζουν σωστά; Επίσης πια αυγοτροφή θεωρείται κατάλληλη για μεγάλωμα νεοσσών από αυτές που υπάρχουν στο forum μας;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Άντε να δούμε και φωτό!!!
Πόσο μικρό καλέ θα είναι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μια σταλίτσα είναι Μαργαρίτα  :Love0034:  Έχω ξετρελαθεί! 

Παιδιά από ότι ξαναδιαβάζω τα άρθρα δίνω κανονικά αυγό και αυγοτροφή τις πρώτες μέρες για το τάισμα και κάποιες μέρες μετά μπορώ να δίνω και πολύ καλά πλυμένα λαχανικά, καλά τα λέω;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι ναι, βέβαια, καλό είναι για την πρώτη εβδομάδα να δίνεις αυγό και/ή αυγοτροφή γιατί όταν είναι μικρά τα πουλάκια έχουν αυξημένες ανάγκες για πρωτεΐνη ( αν και στους σπόρους αυτών των πουλιών υπάρχει μηδαμινή ). Μετά μπορείς να δίνεις και λαχανικά ή χορταρικά πολύ καλά πλυμένα και στεγνωμένα. Απλά μην αρχίσεις και δίνεις κάθε μέρα. Ξεκίνησε ανά μία ή δύο μέρες και μετά δίνε και κάθε μέρα. Στην αρχή θα δεις ότι θα έχουν διάρροια ή διαφορετικού χρώματος κουτσουλιές. Μην ανησυχήσεις. Είναι φυσιολογικό, γιατί το πεπτικό σύστημα των πουλιών και γενικότερα ο οργανισμός τους δεν έχει μάθει σε τέτοιες τροφές. Το χρώμα μπορεί να αλλάξει για τον ίδιο λόγο που μπορεί να αλλάξει και στα ενήλικα άτομα, λόγω των συστατικών που περιέχουν τα λαχανικά κ.α ( π.χ η καροτίνη - νομίζω - ) !!
Φρούτα μην δίνεις, δεν έχουν και πολλά να προσφέρουν. Προτίμησε χορταρικά και λαχανικά. Μην δώσεις μήλο (αν έχεις), αγγούρι και μαρούλι, για αρχή. Οι νεοσσοί είναι πολύ ευάλωτοι. Αυτά ραντίζονται συνέχεια λόγω της πληθώρας των παρασίτων που τα καταστρέφουν.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινήσεις Ευθύμη!! Δεν είναι ότι δεν τα έχω ξαναδιαβάσει, αλλά πριν δώσω οτιδήποτε θέλω να το ξανατσεκάρω! 
Για να καταλάβεις είχα έτοιμο βρασμένο το αυγό και περίμενα το οκ!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ξέρουμε ρε Κωνσταντίνα, δεν σε ξέρουμε πόσο νοιάζεσαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα που πήγα να τους ανανεώσω το αυγουλάκι είδα στο ράμφος της θυληκιάς ίχνη αυγού ενώ δεν έχει βγει τόση ώρα και κάνει μια κίνηση με το ράμφος της σαν να αναμασάει τροφή, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το ταΐζει έτσι δεν είναι;  Επίσης, το σποράκι είναι αρκετά κινητικό, καλό δεν είναι αυτό;

----------


## blackmailer

Όλα μια χαρά!!! τέλεια...συγχαρητήρια...με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα εύχομαι. μετά τις πρώτες 6 μέρες εγώ ξεκίνησα και τους έδινα πιπερίτσα 2 φορές τη βδομάδα και μπρόκολο εναλλάξ. Το ότι είναι κινητικό το μικρό εννοείται είναι καλό σημάδι όπως επίσης ότι η μαμά αναμασάει αυγό...

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα νέα!!!!! Γιούπι!!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι κινητικός ο σπόρος μου, τρεις φορές που τον είδα μέσα στη μέρα ήταν σε διαφορετική θέση στη φωλιά και όποτε φεύγουν από πάνω του κουνάει το κεφαλάκι  ::  βέβαια τώρα έλειπα από τις τέσσερις και κάτι το απόγευμα και ήρθα τώρα που αυτά κοιμούνται οπότε δεν έχω δει καθόλου τι γίνεται. Το αυγό να τους το ανανεώνω έτσι ώστε να το έχουν όλη μέρα στο κλουβί διαθεσιμο για τάισμα;;

----------


## blackmailer

καλημέρα Κων/να, τι γίνεται; έχουμε 2ο μικράκι σήμερα; το αυγό να τους το ανανεώνεις 2 φορές την ημέρα...νομίζω είναι αρκετό. εγώ τους έβαζα πρωί εννοείται και απογευματάκι αυγοτροφή. Μόλις τους την έβαζα ορμούσαν για να ταίσουν τα μικρά!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ότι και να σου πω Νεκτάριε ψέμματα θα είναι, τα φυλάνε τόσο καλά που δεν μένουν μόνα τους ή ασκέπαστα τα αυγά για να μπορέσω να δω τι γίνεται, μόνο μια φορά είδα ένα κεφαλάκι να ξεπροβάλλει και να κουνιέται (πάλι καλά γιατί είχα μια ανησυχία όλο το βράδυ :Ρ ), τώρα ήταν το χθεσινό σποράκι, ήταν καινούργιο δεν έχω ιδέα και δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλώ και συνέχεια όπως καταλαβαίνεις   :Icon Rolleyes:  Αν και σκέφτηκα μια πατέντα για να βλέπω τι γίνεται και αν το ταίζουν χωρίς να είμαι εκεί, όταν τη βάλω σε εφαρμογή θα σας ενημερώσω!!  

Ναι και εγώ τώρα το πρωί τους έβαλα αυγό και το απόγευμα θα φτιάξω αυγοτροφή να τους βάλω!

----------


## xrisam

Καλοί γονείς τα πουλακια σου! :Love0034:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι τα άτιμα, έξω είναι πάντοτε μόνο το ένα, το άλλο φυλάει τα αυγά. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να τα ταΐζουν, αυτή την αγωνία έχω μόνο. Αλλά τι στο καλό, τα πήγαν εξαιρετικά μέχρι τώρα, δεν νομίζω να κάνουν τη βλακεία!

----------


## CaptainChoco

*Επιτέλους* κατάφερα να δω στη φωλιά τώρα που πήγα να αλλάξω το αυγό τους. Ένα είναι ακόμα το σποράκι, ο προλοβός του γεμάτος (  :Love0030:  :Party0038: ) και πολύ κινητικό όταν δεν είναι πάνω του οι γονείς. Κάνουν μια χαρά δουλειά τα μικρά μου  :Love0034:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Aπίθανα νέα!!!
Τα άλλα αυγά πότε θα σκάσουν?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θεωρητικά πρέπει να σκάει ένα τη μέρα, σήμερα δεν έσκασε κανένα οπότε μπορεί αυτό που ήταν να σκάσει σήμερα να είναι άσπορο. Πάντως, το θηλυκό κλωσσάει ακόμα οπότε έχω ελπίδες ότι μπορεί να βγει και άλλο τις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες. Όπως και να έχει, διάβασα ότι τα αυγά ακόμα και άσπορα τα αφήνουμε για καμιά βδομάδα γιατί χρησιμεύουν ως στήριγμα για τους υπόλοιπους νεοσσούς, αλλά και γιατί μπορεί να καθυστερήσουν να βγουν. Αναμένουμε λοιπόν!  ::

----------


## Parrotlover <3 <3

Ναι εσύ καλά θα κάνεις να τα αφήσεις μια εβδομάδα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μη χάνεις την ελπίδα σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά !!! Πάντως απο ό,τι διάβασα τα πτηνάκια σου είναι πολύ καλοί γονείς !!!

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλά νέα...συγχαρητήρια...τα ζεμπράκια σπάνια είναι κακοί γονείς είναι η αλήθεια γιαυτό έχουν και μεγάλα ποσοστά σε επιτυχημένες γέννες ενώ παράλληλα η διατροφή των νεοσσών είναι τόσο απλή και δεν έχει καθόλου απαιτήσεις που και μόνο με σποράκια μπορούν να τα αναθρέψουν!! μην τα ενοχλείς όσο μπορείς και άστα να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι δεν τα ενοχλώ, μόνο για φαγητό και νερό, η καθαριότητα είναι λίγο πιο αραιη από ότι συνήθως αλλά και εκεί όταν χρειαστεί απλά πέρνω το συρτάρι που είναι κάτω από τη σχάρα, το καθαρίζω αλλού και τους το ξαναβάζω για να μην κάθομαι μπροστά τους πολύ ώρα. Πάντως, είδε η μητέρα μου το σποράκι σήμερα και είπε ότι είναι σαν κατσαριδάκι  ::

----------


## blackmailer

Χαχαχαχα ναι κι εμενα η κοπελια μου κατσαριδακια τα ειχε πει οταν τα πρωτο-ειδε...χαχχαα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το λένε αυτό, είναι πολύ πιο γλυκούτσικα από κατσαριδάκια. Πάντως το δικό μου κατσαριδάκι και οι ευτυχείς γονείς αύριο θα φάνε φρέσκια αυγοτροφή. Τους την έφτιαξα πριν λίγο (σήκωσα όλη τη πολυκατοικία στο πόδι με το μίξερ βραδιάτικα)  :cool:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα το πρωί άνοιξα για να δω τη φωλίτσα και βρήκα ένα καινούργιο μικρό αλλά δυστυχώς το πρώτο σποράκι μου ήταν νεκρό. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι τελικά δεν το τάιζαν. Ναι μεν είδα τον προλοβό του εχθές με φαγητό αλλά ίσως ήταν ότι είχε μείνει από τον κρόκο. Η ζωή του ήταν σύντομη αλλά δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την πρώτη φορά που αντίκρισα ένα τέτοιο πλασματάκι. 

Οι σκέψεις μου πάνε στο νέο μικρό που ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να ταΐσουν και θα το βρω και αυτό νεκρό μεθαύριο. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να το σώσω  :Sad0121:  

Αφαίρεσα από τη φωλιά το νεκρό πουλάκι και το αυγό που είχε απομείνει γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι έτσι μπορεί να σταματήσει να κλωσσάει για να τα βγάλει και να αρχίζει να ταΐζει καθόλου. Μόλις τελείωσα με τις διαδικασίες αυτές, ξαναμπήκε αμέσως στη φωλιά οπότε τουλάχιστον δεν θα το "παρατήσει" με αυτή την έννοια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Λυπάμαι πολύ που σου συνέβη αυτό.
Οι πιο έμπειροι θα σε βοηθήσουν.
Πως να φερθείς σε τόσο μικρό και εύθραυστο πλασματάκι? Θα αντιμετωπίσεις πολλές δυσκολίες. Μπορεί να σωθεί το νέο μικρό?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σωθεί με κάποιο τρόπο. Μόνο αν γίνει κανένα θαύμα και αρχίσουν να το ταΐζουν εκείνα υποθέτω. Σκέφτηκα να το πάρω και να το ταΐζω εγώ, αλλά ούτε τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία έχω, ούτε την εμπειρία να το κάνω  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού τους πήρα το άσπορο αυγό, κάθονται πιο λίγη ώρα μέσα στη φωλιά και το μικρό είναι μόνο του, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό όταν δεν έχουν αυγά να κλωσσήσουν. Αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να το πάρω εγώ και ό,τι βγει. Αν ούτως ή άλλως θα πεθάνει μπορώ τουλάχιστον να προσπαθήσω να το σώσω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Υπάρχει περίπτωση το πουλάκι που έσκασε σήμερα να γεννήθηκε νεκρό και να βρήκα αυτό στο κλουβί και όχι αυτό που γεννήθηκε πριν 2 μέρες; Γιατί όταν το βρήκα παραήταν μαζεμένο, όπως περίπου είναι όταν βρίσκονται ακόμα μέσα στο αυγό, δεν έμοιαζε σε τίποτα με αυτό που ήταν πριν. Συγνώμη για το μακάβριο του ποστ αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν ταΐζουν και έφταιξε κάτι άλλο ή όχι..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αυτο που έχει απομείνει έχει τροφή το σακουλάκι κάτω απο το ράφφος του??
!Να ξέρεις,τουλάχιστον έτσι εχω δεί απο τα καναρίνια ότι τους νεοσσους οι γονείς τους τους ταίζουν την δεύτερη μέρα...
βέβαια οχι τοσο μεγαλο..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όσες φορές το έχω δει, κάποιες ναι κάποιες όχι γι'αυτό και δεν είμαι σίγουρη...Ίσως και να το τάιζαν και να μην ήταν αυτός ο λόγος που πέθανε, δεν ξέρω! Θα δούμε από αυτό που έμεινε υποθέτω!

----------


## blackmailer

κων/να όταν είναι η πρώτη γέννα των πουλιών είναι και αυτά άπειρα και ίσως η αφοσίωση τους στο κλώσσημα να τα εμποδίζει καμιά φορά να σκεφτούν το τάισμα του ήδη γενημένου... κι εμένα απο τα 5 που είχαν βγεί τα 2 δεν έζησαν τα καημένα και μάλιστα δεν ταίστηκαν σχεδόν καθόλου απο το μέγεθος που είδα ότι είχαν όταν τα έβγαλα απο τη φωλιά. οι απώλειες είναι στο πρόγραμμα, προσπάθησε εσύ να τους προσφέρεις αυγό και λογικά θα ταιστεί το δεύτερο...

----------


## olga

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νεκτάριο. Ίσως επειδή ειναι η πρώτη τους γέννα να φταίει η απειρία. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά απο δω και πέρα.

----------


## mparoyfas

βλέπω αέρα στον προλοβο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει εφαρμογη το άρθρο εδω 

*Αέρας στον πρόλοβο*

----------


## CreCkotiels

> βλέπω αέρα στον προλοβο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει εφαρμογη το άρθρο εδω 
> 
> *Αέρας στον πρόλοβο*


Μάνο & Ελένη, την φωτογραφία την έβαλα εγώ δεν είναι της Κωνσταντίνας για να της δείξω που να κοιτάξει αν έχει φάει το μικρό!!!είναι μια τυχαία φωτογραφία

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι το ξέρω ότι πιθανότατα είναι η απειρία που τα εμποδίζει να το κάνουν σωστά. Και εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι πολύ αφοσιωμένα στο κλώσσημα γι'αυτό αποφάσισα να βγάλω το ένα αυγό που δεν εκκολάφθηκε στην ώρα του, ρισκάροντας μεν πιθανή εκκόλαψή του στο μέλλον, μόνο και μόνο για να τα βοηθήσω να προχωρήσουν στο τάισμα του νεοσσού. Ακόμα είναι ζωντανό σήμερα, αλλά δεν βλέπω να έχει φαγητό στον προλοβό του, εκτός αν είναι λίγο και δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα, γιατι κάποιες φορές βλέπω ένα φούσκωμα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι φαγητό ή η καμπύλη του λαιμού του μικρού. 

Έχει καμιά βάση η θεωρία μου, ότι το νεκρό μικρό ήταν αυτό που έσκασε από το αυγό και κάτι δεν πήγε καλά και αυτό που ζει ακόμα είναι το πρώτο σποράκι; Γιατί σαν να το βλέπω να έχει περισσότερα "πούπουλα" στο σώμα του.. :: 

Εννοείται ότι έχουν κανονικά αυγό και αυγοτροφή την περισσότερη ώρα της ημέρας, επίσης, όταν έχουν μικρά κάθονται στη φωλιά τόση ώρα όση όταν κλωσσάνε γιατί κάποιες φορές τα βλέπω και τα δύο έξω και το μικρό μόνο του μέσα.

Μάνο, η  φωτογραφία δεν είναι από δικό μου μικρό, απλώς ο Μάριος μου την παρέθεσε για να μου δείξει πως είναι ο γεμάτος προλοβός!

----------


## xrisam

:Ashamed0005: Κριμα μωρε, αλλά όπως είπαν και τα παιδια ισως η απειρία να φταίει, σίγουρα δεν φταίνε τα πουλάκια πρωτη φορά γίνονται γονείς...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φυσικά και δεν κατηγορώ τα πουλιά Χρύσα μου. Αυτά είναι τα ζουζουνοσποράκια μου και ότι και να γίνει δεν θα πάψω να τα αγαπάω τα μικρά μου!! Θα τους δωθεί ξανά η ευκαιρία να προσπαθήσουν την άνοιξη και ελπίζω να έχουν ωριμάσει και να είναι έτοιμα αυτή τη φορά να αναλάβουν την ευθύνη! 

Δυστυχώς, τα βλέπω πολύ ώρα έξω από τη φωλιά και το μικρό μόνο του μέσα....Αν το πάρω, έχω καμιά πιθανότητα να τα καταφέρω;

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα, είναι σίγουρο πως το μικρό που πέθανε ήταν λόγω της απειρίας των γονιών. Δεν έχουν ζήσει κάτι παρόμοια και σε μία τέτοια κατάσταση, η θνησιμότητα είναι μεγάλη. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να παρακολουθείς όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς το μικρό και να βλέπεις αν έχει ένα κίτρινο καρουμπαλάκι μπροστά στον λαιμό. Δεν θα σου πρότεινα να το ταίσεις στο χέρι. Είναι τόσο μικροσκοπικά που ακόμη και ένα πιο δυνατό - απότομο πάτημα της σύριγγας μπορεί να το πνίξει. Άσε καλύτερα τους γονείς να δουν τι θα κάνουν. Δυστυχώς, όταν τα πουλιά είναι στην πρώτη τους αναπαραγωγή δεν ξέρουν τι πρέπει να κάνουν ή είναι ακόμη "ανώριμα"!! Μερικές φορές όσο καλά και να τα φροντίζεις δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τα καταφέρουν. 
Όσο για το ερώτημα αν τελικά πέθανε ο δεύτερος νεοσσός και όχι ο πρώτος... ο χρόνος θα δείξει!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν θες να το προσπαθήσεις παρόλα αυτά, αφού είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν το ταίζουν, προσπάθησε. Πάρε την πιο πιο μικρή σύριγγα που θα βρεις στην αγορά, τροφή ειδική για νεοσσούς και ετοίμασε ένα πορτατίφ για να ζεσταίνεται το μικρό ( το οποίο θα το έχεις μέσα σε ένα δοχείο ή κουτί ). Κάτω από το πορτατίφ και δίπλα από το μικρό, βάλε και ένα μπολάκι με νερό και ένα σφουγγαράκι για υγρασία - μην είναι πολύ χαμηλό και έτσι όπως θα σέρνεται το μικρό πέσει μέσα ) , και τάισε το.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το παρακολουθώ όσο συχνά μπορώ, μέχρι και κάμερα έκρυψα στο δωμάτιο και έλειπα για να δω αν το ταίζει καθόλου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν φαινόταν καλά. Όσες φορές και να το έχω δει όμως, δεν έχω δει το προλοβό του γεμάτο, (και δεν μιλάμε ότι ψάχνω για φουλ προλοβό, ούτε καν μια φουσκαλίτσα δεν βλέπω τις περισσότερες φορές). Αυτό είναι κινητικό και ζητάει για φαγητό συνέχεια βέβαια, απλά δεν θα ήθελα να το δω να πεθαίνει και αυτό , παρόλο που γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει αυτός ο κίνδυνος με τις αναπαραγωγές  :sad: 

(Ευχαριστώ που το είδες Ευθύμη! )

Εχθές στην απελπισία μου από το νεκρό πήγα και πήρα λάμπα, θερμόμετρο, σύριγγα, μόνο η κρέμα για νεοσσούς μένει που δεν έχω πάρει..Θα περιμένω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ για να τους δώσω την ευκαιρία που τους αξίζει και μετά, αν ούτως ή άλλως θα πεθάνει, μπορώ τουλάχιστον να προσπαθήσω να το σώσω..

----------


## Efthimis98

Πόσο ημερών είναι τώρα, αν είναι το δεύτερο μικρό;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι το δεύτερο μικρό, γεννήθηκε εχθές οπότε είναι 2 ημερών σήμερα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Πως το βλέπεις, έχει ενέργεια, όταν ζητάει τροφή σηκώνει το κεφαλάκι του ή όχι; Αν το βλέπεις να κάνει αργές κινήσεις τότε μάλλον άρχισε να εξασθενεί. Πώς το βλέπεις;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν ζητάει τροφή υποθέτω πως ναι, σηκώνει το κεφάλι του αλλά γενικά δεν το βλέπω να τα καταφέρνει δυστηχώς...Επίσης, μόλις παρατήρησα στην κοιλίτσα του μια μαύρη τελίτσα που από ότι διαβάζω δεν είναι καλό σημάδι..

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα, σήμερα θα το παρακολουθείς όλη μέρα εφόσον μπορείς. Αν δεις να μην το ταΐζουν πράττεις αναλόγως!! Αν όντως είναι μαύρη τελεία και δεν είναι απλά το στομαχάκι του τότε το πράγμα δυσκολεύει πολύ!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βασικά, το τάισα λίγο (πολύ λίγο) μέσα στη φωλιά, όχι με σύριγγα αλλά με ένα ξυλάκι, όταν άνοιγε το στόμα το πήγαινα κοντά και το κατάπινε μόνο του χωρίς να το ζορίσω. Το άφησα με τους γονείς και η θηλυκή το ζεσταίνει τώρα κανονικά μέσα στη φωλιά, δεν την ενόχλησα δηλαδή. Ο προλοβός του τώρα έχει λίγο φαγάκι τουλάχιστον για να κρατηθεί ίσως μέχρι να σκεφτούν από μόνα τους να το ταίσουν. 
Επίσης, όσο είχε λερωθεί στα πλάγια με την κρέμα, το καθάρισε η θηλυκή από μόνη της. 

Πιθανότατα να έκανα λάθος που του έδωσα αλλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, όταν το βλέπω να ζητάει φαγητό και να είναι άδειος ο προλοβός..

Τώρα αν όντως αυτό είναι μαύρη τελεία ή το στομαχάκι του δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω μιας και είμαι άπειρη στον τομέα όπως καταλαβαίνεις. Όπως και να έχει, μόλις τελειώσει η όλη διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής (όποιο και αν είναι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα), θα κάνω μια γενική καθαριότητα στο κλουβί και θα προσπαθήσω να δυναμώσω τα ζουζούνια μου μέχρι την άνοιξη που πιθανότατα να είναι πιο έτοιμα!

----------


## blackmailer

τι του έδωσες με το ξυλάκι Κων/να; αγόρασες κρέμα για νεοσσούς; πρόσεχε πάρα πολύ τις κινήσεις όταν το πλησιάζεις μην το τραυματίσεις...!! ελπίζω να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να βοηθήσεις και απο εδώ και πέρα να αναλάβουν φουλ οι γονείς! όσο για την μαύρη τελεία μπορεί απλά να είναι το στομαχάκι του και επειδή το δέρμα του είναι πολύ λεπτό να σου φαίνεται σαν μαύρη τελίτσα...προσπάθησε να παρακολουθείς διακριτικά και ενημέρωσε μας...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αγόρασα αυτή που αναφέρει το άρθρο του forum για τάισμα στο χέρι αλλά και διάφορα ξένα άρθρα ως καλή. Ήμουν εξαιρετικά προσεκτική με τις κινήσεις μου, περίμενα να ανοίξει μόνο του το στόμα του και όταν πήγαινα κοντά το άρπαζε μόνο του τη σταγόνα από τη κρέμα που ήταν πάνω στο ξυλάκι. Γενικώς το δέχτηκε καλά το τάισμα. Και εγώ ευελπιστώ να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να επέμβω γιατί γνωρίζω πως δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο  :Indifferent0014: 

Τι να πω, ελπίζω να είναι όντως το στομαχάκι του παιδιά..μόνο ο καιρός θα δείξει..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα Κωνσταντίνα, να είσαι βέβαιη πως όλα είναι στο πρόγραμμα και πιστεύω πως το ζευγάρι σου για πρώτη φορα και καλοκαιριάτικα τα πήγε καλά , όχι όμως τέλεια,αν φροντίσουν τον νεοσσό καλώς έχεις άλλη μία φτερωτή ντουντούκα σο κλουβάκι σου,αλλιώς χωρίς να πτοούμαστε συνεχίζουμε γερά και σταθερά χωρις βιασίνες για τον Μάρτη με καλό,που περιμένω πως τότε θα είσαι ψιλοφοβισμένη αν δεν πανε καλά τώρα τα πράγματα αλλά μήν ανησυχείς και τώρα και στο μέλλον τα πράγματα θα πάνε καλά!!Χωρίς να αναστατώνεις το ζευγάρι θα μπορούσες να πάρεις ένα λαστιχένιο σωλινλακι(σαν του ορού) να ταίζεις τον νεοσσό!!! :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι Μάριε, το ξέρω ότι όλα είναι στο πρόγραμμα και προσπαθούσα καιρό να προετοιμαστώ για το ενδεχόμενο ότι δεν θα πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί ήξερα τις συνθήκες που ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία καθώς και το νεαρό της ηλικίας τους (τουλάχιστον του θηλυκού). Εγώ εξεπλάγην και μόνο που κατάφεραν όντως να έχουν 2 από τα 3 αυγά ένσπορα, είναι πολύ καλό ποσοστό αν το σκεφτείς. Και εννοείται πως θα τους ξαναδωθεί η ευκαιρία, με καλύτερη προετοιμασία από το Μάρτιο όπως λες και εσύ να  προσπαθήσουν και ίσως τότε να τα καταφέρουν.
Τώρα που πήρα και τη πρώτη "κρυάδα", μπορεί να είμαι πιο χαλαρή γιατί θα ξέρω περίπου τι θα περιμένω! 

Ακόμα πάντως καλά είναι, ζητάει φαγητό σηκώνοντας το κεφαλάκι του, και οι γονείς κάποιες φορές κάθονται πάνω του για να το ζεστάνουν, οπότε δεν το έχουν εγκαταλείψει τελείως, απλώς δεν ξέρουν πως να το ταΐσουν. Αύριο πάνε στη τρίτη μέρα, ο πρώτος νεοσσός πέθανε τότε, για να δούμε και με αυτόν τι θα γίνει..  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλά έκανες Κωνσταντίνα!!  :Happy:  Αφού κατάφερες να το κάνεις, να το ξανά δοκιμάσεις. Να το ταΐζεις μέσα στην φωλιά, αφού το ζεσταίνει και η θηλυκή τότε όλα θα πάνε καλά. Τάιζε το κάθε δύο ώρες, από λίγο ... ίσως παραδειγματιστούν οι γονείς και το ταΐσουν. Αν δεν δεις βελτίωση - να το ταΐζουν δηλαδή - σε λίγες μέρες ( δύο μερούλες περίπου ) τότε πάρε το εσύ και κάνε την δουλειά μόνη σου. Πλέον θέλει τάισμα κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου, ακόμη και το βράδυ!! Τάισε το αν δεν το ταΐσουν οι γονείς πριν κοιμηθούν τα πουλιά αρκετούτσικη κρέμα και το πρωί με το που ξυπνήσεις αμέσως να το ταΐσεις. Αν πας να το ταΐσεις το βράδυ ίσως φοβηθούν και το τραυματίζουν με τα πεταρίσματα στο κλουβί. Να εύχεσαι το βράδυ να πάνε μέσα στην φωλιά να το κρατάν τουλάχιστον ζεστό!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι η θηλυκή (και ο αρσενικός δηλαδή), μπαίνει κατά διαστήματα και το ζεσταίνει, και το βράδυ κοιμούνται και τα δύο μέσα στη φωλίτσα οπότε είναι σίγουρα ζεστό! Τουλάχιστον να περάσουν οι πρώτες μέρες να μην είναι τόσο εύθραυστο. Μακάρι να με δουν να το ταΐζω, μπας και καταλάβουν γιατί ανοίγει το στόμα του και κουνιέται το δόλιο!   :: 

Ό,τι θα συνεργαζόμουν και με τα ζεμπράκια για να μεγαλώσουμε μωρό, δεν το περίμενα πάντως (το παίρνω και λίγο στη πλάκα για να το δω πιο χαλαρά  :: ).

----------


## blackmailer

επίσης είναι πολύ πιθανόν να το ταίζουν αλλά λίγο και γιαυτό να ζεί ακόμα...επειδή είναι μικρό ίσως δεν φωνάζει δυνατά να τους υπενθυμίσει το τάισμα με αποτέλεσμα να ξεχνιούνται...πιστεύω πως εάν και αύριο είναι ζωντανό θα πάνε όλα καλα (και το εύχομαι κιόλας...) :Anim 25:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό Νεκτάριε! Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως πάμε μέρα τη μέρα και όπου μας βγάλει  :winky:

----------


## geo_ilion

κωσταντινα μπορεις να βγαλεις μια φωτο την κοιλια εκει που λες οτι βλεπεις την μαυρη τελεια;

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς είναι το μικρό σήμερα Κωνσταντίνα;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς το μικρό απεβίωσε, το βρήκα το πρωί νεκρό στη φωλιά. Φαινόταν από εχθές το βράδυ που το ξανατάισα ότι δεν θα τα κατάφερνε...Δεν κουνιόταν πολύ και έπρεπε να το ενθαρρύνω για να ανοίξει το στόμα του να φάει...

Κάπως έτσι τελείωσε το άδοξο ταξίδι της πρώτης αναπαραγωγής, με 3 σπασμένα αυγά, 1 πιθανόν άσπορο και 2 νεκρούς νεοσσούς 3 ημερών, όχι και τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αλλά δεδομένου του τρόπου που ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό, μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο να γεννάει τα αυγά μέσα στο ταξί, είμαι περήφανη για τα μικρά μου που έμειναν τόσο πιστά στα αυγά τους ακόμα και αν στο τέλος δεν ήξεραν ακριβώς τον τρόπο να το πετύχουν. Αλλά ακόμα και όταν τάιζα εγώ το νεοσσό τους, δεν ταράζονταν και συνέχιζαν να μπαίνουν μέσα για να το ζεστάνουν.

Αφαίρεσα τη φωλίτσα πλέον, και χώρισα το ζευγάρι γιατί το πρωί είδε η μητέρα μου βάτεμα..Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνει αυγά πάλι, ελπίζω πως όχι, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα τα αφήσω και για άλλη γέννα αυτή τη στιγμή. Παραέχουν κουραστεί και αυτά. 

Θα κάνω μια γενική καθαριότητα στο κλουβάκι τους, θα το διαμορφώσω για "δίκλινο" και θα σταματήσω την καθημερινή αυγοτροφή και αυγό μέχρι να ξεπυρώσουν, θα τα βάζω νωρίτερα μέσα το βράδυ και θα τα σκεπάζω. Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα βάλω μαζί όταν χειμωνιάσει ή αν απλά θα τα βάζω μαζί στις αναπαραγωγές.. Εσείς τι μου προτείνετε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κωνσταντίνα μου υπομονή και δύναμη,ξεκουράστικε το μικρούλι!!Το να πώ μην στεναχωριέσαι θα είναι ψέματα,ότι έκανες τωρα είναι μιά χαρα συνέχισε έτσι και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!! :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι το ξέρω ότι ξεκουράστηκε, Μάριε, παιδεύτηκε αρκετά για ένα τόσο μικρό πλασματάκι. Στεναχωριέμαι φυσικά (εχθές μετά το τελευταίο του τάισμα που είδα πόσο αδύναμο ήταν ειδικά, δεν το πήρα και πολύ καλά  :sad: ) αλλά προσπαθώ να δω τη θετική πλευρά που είναι ότι τα δύο ζεμπράκια μου είναι καλά και δεν έπαθαν κάτι από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία που τα ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά λόγω του νεαρού της ηλικίας τους. 

Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να τα δυναμώσω με κάποια εκχυλίσματα βοτάνων και τα λοιπά που έχω δει στο forum και είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και στη καραντίνα τους για να είναι ακόμα πιο δυνατά το Μάρτιο.

----------


## blackmailer

Λυπάμαι κι εγώ Κων/να για την ατυχή εξέλιξη αυτή...Δύναμη, υπομονή και φυσικά αφοσίωση (την οποία και έδειξες) χρειάζεται και θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απο την άνοιξη πάλι που θα είναι και πιο ώριμα τα μικρά σου!!! το θετικό είναι ότι η μάνα δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκε και ότι πάμε για τον χειμώνα με υγεία!!! δίνε 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα αυγοτροφή για συντήρηση και κανένα λαχανικούλι και απο γενάρη πάλι ξεκινάς διατροφική προετοιμασία !!! καλο χειμώνα στα μικρά σου!!! εμένα πάντως το ζευγαράκι μου είναι όλο το χρόνο μαζί και ούτε βατέματα έχουμε αυτή την εποχή ούτε τπτ...μόνο καθαρίζονται μεταξύ τους και κάνουν αγαπούλες!!!  :Love0034:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι ευτυχώς είναι μια χαρά, τώρα που τα χώρισα είδα και κοιλίτσες και κουτσουλιές ξεχωριστά και φαίνονται καλές ευτυχώς (είχα μια ανησυχία γιατί συνήθως τα πιάνω για τακτικούς ελέγχους αλλά τώρα δεν μπορούσα λόγω των αυγών). 

Προς το παρόν θα τα αφήσω χωριστά μέχρι να μπει λίγο περισσότερο ο χειμώνας και να ξεχάσουν την αναπαραγωγή γιατί μου βγήκαν πολύ αφοσιωμένα στον τομέα  ::  Ήταν άσχημο που τα χώρισα, φάνηκε ότι ταράχτηκαν στην αρχή, η μικρή την έβγαζε γατζωμένη στα κάγκελα για λίγη ώρα, αλλά μετά που άλλαξα και τη διαρρύθμιση για να είναι σωστή για δύο πουλιά ξεχωριστά ηρέμησαν και κάθονται κοντά κοντά στις δίπλα πατήθρες.
Και εγώ ελπίζω πως όταν τα βάλω μαζί για το χειμώνα δεν θα έχουμε απρόοπτα.

----------


## xrisam

Αχ μωρέ τι κρίμα το μικράκι. Εκανες ότι μπορούσες και με το παραπάνω Κωνσταντίνα.

Εύχομαι να ξαναπροσπαθήσουνε στο μέλλον τα πουλάκια σου, θα είναι πιο έμπειρα αυτή την φορα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε το Μάρτιο, που είναι και πιο σωστή η εποχή. Μέχρι τότε θα συνεχίσω να τα λατρεύω, να προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο και να σας τρελαίνω με φωτογραφίες τους!
 Μπορεί να στεναχωρήθηκα, αλλά με τίποτα δεν τους στερώ την ευκαιρία να γίνουν ξανά γονείς. Τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι μέχρι την εκκόλαψη τα καταφέρνουν. Από εκεί και πέρα το δουλεύουμε  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με μια ερώτηση...Μόλις βρήκα ένα αυγουλάκι στο κλουβί στη μεριά του θηλυκού (προφανώς). Τα πουλιά είναι χωριστά από τις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου. Είναι δυνατόν να έκαναν κάτι από το χώρισμα;;  :oopseyes:  Ξέρω ότι αυτό που ρωτάω είναι πιθανότατα χαζό αλλά γιατί να μου κάνει αυγά τώρα πάλι μετά από τόσες μέρες;

----------


## blackmailer

το γεγονός ότι κάνει αυγό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει γίνει και πράξη νωρίτερα...όπως οι γυναίκες έχετε ωορηξία κάθε μήνα έτσι και τα θηλυκά πτηνά!!! και επειδή κάπως πρέπει να το βγάλει απο τον οργανισμό της γεννάει αυγουλάκι...  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυτό το ξέρω, απλά εξεπλάγην που όντως μου έκανε αυγό υποθέτω  ::  Και επειδή τους ακούω τα πρωινά κάποιες φορές να κάνουν τον ήχο του ζευγαρώματος και τα δύο, λέω έχει γούστο.... :oopseyes:

----------


## blackmailer

::

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω τα γλυκούλια έχουν τις ορμές τους!!! Απο τα κάγκελα σεξουαλίζονται!!!

Και εγω είχα παραξενευτεί με την Πηνελόπη όταν είχε κάνει πρωτη φορά αυγο επειδή ήτω παρθένα ! (ακόμα είναι βέβαια :: ) 

 Ζηταγε βατεματα όσο ήταν ακομα καραντίνα οπότε και σε αλλο δωματιο μακρια απο τον Ξέρξη.

Τελικα ακολουθήσαν και αλλα ασπορα και εκανε ήχους όπως λες για να ζευγαρώσει επειδή ήθελε να γονιμοποιήσει τα αυγα αυτα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πόσες ορμές πια, Χρύσα μου!!! Το έχουν βάλει σκοπό της ζωής τους να γίνουν γονείς!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βρε παιδιά, αυτό το κορίτσι θα με τρελάνει.....Από τότε που τα έχω χωρίσει έχω βρει τρία αυγά σε άκυρες ημερομηνίες μεταξύ τους. Δεν κάνει δηλαδή κάθε μέρα και από ένα όπως μια κανονική γέννα και να σταματήσει μετά να πω εντάξει τελείωσε...Έκανε ένα στις 2 του μήνα που το αναφέρω και πιο πάνω, ένα ακόμα το βρήκα ένα πρωί στο κλουβί την περασμένη εβδομάδα και τώρα βρήκα άλλο ένα που μόλις είχε κάνει. 

Υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορώ να κάνω για να ηρεμήσουν; Τους έχω ήδη πολύ περιορισμένη διατροφή από αυγά και αυγοτροφές ενώ τα βάζω και κοιμούνται από τις 7 το απόγευμα. Δεν ξέρω πια τι άλλο να κάνω για να τους φύγει από το μυαλό η...έμπνευση!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μήπως να τα χώριζες να μη βλέπει το ένα το άλλο για λίγο καιρό? 
Αλλά μην πάθουν χειρότερα σκέφτομαι μιας και είναι τόσο αγαπημένο ζευγαράκι.

----------


## blackmailer

Θα τους περασει μην αγχωνεσαι...θα κρυωσει ο καιρος και ολα καλα. Δεν εχει κανει ολοκληρωμενη γεννα γιαυτο γινονται αυτα! Τα ιδια σου ειχα πει εκανε κ η δικια κοπελα περυσι το χειμωνα! Την ανοιξη γεννησαμε και απο τοτε μονο πριν μια βδομαδα βρηκα ενα αυγουλακι...ειναι φυσιολογικο! Σουπιοκοκκαλο απαραιτητα να μην ζοριστει και μην τρελαινεσαι...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μαργαρίτα μου φοβάμαι να τα χωρίσω τόσο πολύ, είναι πολύ εξαρτημένα το ένα από το άλλο...Εδώ με το χώρισμα που τους έβαλα και τους πήρε μία εβδομάδα να συνηθίσουν ότι είναι χωριστά  :: 

Εντάξει αφού λες ότι θα τους περάσει, θα περιμένω να πιάσουν τα κρύα!! Σουπιοκόκκαλο εννοείται πάντα στο κλουβί, της πήρα και καινούργιο εχθές γιατί από το προηγούμενο δεν είχε μείνει τίποτα φυσικά! Ευχαριστώ παιδιά  :cool:

----------

